#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-23
<sbc> I this the right place to request to have a channel added to the list of loggede channels here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Ekushey> sbc, what channel is it?
<sbc> Ekushey: #ubuntu-dk-moede (channel used for meetings for the Danish Team).
<sbc> it's rather empty right now - but it is used at least once a month for our meetings, and reliabile logs would be nice.
<Ekushey> sbc, you can request to have locobot on your channel, try sending an email to admin@ubuntu-eu.org
<Ekushey> sbc, also, see if you can find someone to help you on #ubuntu-eu or not
<sbc> Ekushey: Thanks
<Ekushey> sbc, see if this helps or not... someone from the ubuntu-eu team helped me out last time, but i forgot his nick
<jpds> Ekushey: yann?
<jpds> sbc: for a loco channel locobot would be the preferred choice :) your logs will show up here: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Ekushey> no jpds, someone else... can't remember right now
<jpds> Ekushey: well, nevermind.
<ember> hey, can someone add me to the cloaked team on lp? nick: ember lp-id: ember
<jpds> PriceChild: ^
<jpds> ember: Not sure if it's possible, but would you like to override your current cloak or have an ubuntu/member/gware.dev... one?
<ember> hi jpds, override the current
<jpds> ember: ok, just wait for PC to wake up again and I'm sure he'll see to it.
<ember> heh thanks, no rush on that
<nalioth> what are we waiting on?
<jpds> oh, hi nalioth!
<nalioth> ember: you need to wait on whomever runs the LP team to add you as an Ubuntu Member
<jpds> nalioth: he is in the ~ubuntumembers group.
<nalioth> jpds: not that i see  :(
<jpds> nalioth: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ember/+participation
<nalioth> jpds: yes, i'm looking at that
<nalioth> jpds: it has to say "Ubuntu Members"
<jpds> "Via Ubuntu Universe Contributors. " ?
<nalioth> i'll have to ask about that
<nalioth> because if a group == ubuntu members, it usually says so
<jpds> OK
<jpds> nalioth: I think it's ok, 'sebner' is cloaked for the same reason: https://launchpad.net/~sebner/+participation
<nalioth> jpds: yeah, i got confirmation and all ist klar
<jpds> ember: congrats on the universe contributors thing!
<ember> jpds nalioth thanks!
<jpds> You're welcome :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-24
<darkreaction> could someone help me out with a network issue?
<Pici> darkreaction: This isn't a support channel.  If you are looking for Ubuntu support I suggest you ask in #ubuntu
<LetsGo67> Whtat's this?
<sommer> hello, was wondering if I could get an ubuntu irc cloak?
<Pici> sommer: Are you an Ubuntu Member?
<sommer> Pici: yep, for only a couple of weeks :)
<sommer> just now getting around to setting everything up
<sommer> https://launchpad.net/~asommer
<Pici> sommer: Make sure that you follow all the steps here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<sommer> Pici: sure will do
<Pici> PriceChild, nalioth: cloak ping for sommer
<Pici> I can't set the cloak, so you'd need to wait for either of those people to get back to irc
<sommer> Pici: cool no problem, thanks for you help
<nalioth> sommer: please identify to services before making requests
<sommer> nalioth: didn't I do that with "/msg nickserv identify" ?
<Pici> sommer: you probably need to check your email for a registration email... plus you seemed to have created account sommer_, which isnt probably what you wanted.
<sommer> Pici: ah gotcha, will do
<sommer> I think I may have it now ?
<nalioth> freenode recommends setting up your nick in this fashion: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup sommer
<sommer> I enter: "/msg nickserv register pass email" and nickserv says I'm already logged in, am I doing something wrong?
<nalioth> sommer: /msg nickserv info sommer    you need an email and an altnernate nick grouped.  please check for these
<sommer> nalioth: ah thanks
<sommer> okay I think maybe now everything is squared away?
<sommer> errr, not quite maybe
<nalioth> sommer: /msg nickserv help group
<sommer> ya from "sommer" I do identify sommer_ ; then group ; and I get:  Nick sommer is already registered to sommer.
<sommer> info sommer_ looks correct, but info sommer doesn't have sommer_ as a nick
<sommer> sorry I'm not very familiar with irc commands
<nalioth> sommer: drop sommer_   and then group it to sommer
<sommer_> nalioth: thank you... I think now?
<nalioth> sommer: is it the right color?
<sommer> nalioth: color?
<nalioth> sommer: your cloak? does it fit right?
<Myrtti> n=sommer@ubuntu/member/sommer
<sommer> heh gotcha, thanks
<Myrtti> "does my bum look big in this"
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> suits you sir
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> thethethethethethe Chris Waddle
<Pici> o.o
<sommer> awesome, thanks again for your help
<Ekushey> hey Myrtti!
<Myrtti> http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/fastshow/
<Myrtti> hiya Ekushey
<Myrtti> http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/fastshow/characters/suit_you.shtml :-D
<Ekushey> i need to swtich my ISP! i'm lagging like hell!
<Myrtti> http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/fastshow/characters/insecure_woman.shtml
<Pici> heh
#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-25
<erUSUL> Someone seen this?  <Zeee> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=632508 by pm ??
<Pici> erUSUL: thanks, reporting it in #freenode
<pwnguin> I've read this is the place to request an ubuntu irc cloak
<pwnguin> So to whom it may concern: as a newly approved Member, I'd like a cloak. Thanks!
<nalioth> pwnguin: what's your launchpad page?
<pwnguin> launchpad.com/~jldugger
<pwnguin> on a related note, is there anything I need to do to get ubuntu.com email forwarding working?
#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-26
<nalioth> be patient?
<nalioth> pwnguin: have you been to http://launchpad.com/~jldugger  lately?  you seem to have been hijacked
<nalioth> freenode recommends setting up your nick in this fashion: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup pwnguin
<pwnguin> buh
<pwnguin> .net
<pwnguin> you're right, i should probaly link this to the master account
<nalioth> pwnguin: if you want a cloak, you'll need to make sure you're set up as the instructions show
<pwnguin> ok
<pwnguin> i have jldugger set up like that, but not pwnguin.
<pwnguin> its been so long ago that i hadn't thought about it
<nalioth> jldugger: so which nick do you want the cloak on?
<jldugger> im not sure yet =/
<jldugger> pwnguin probably
<jldugger> but im wondering if i should link/group jldugger and pwnguin
<nalioth> you can always unlink them
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> seems i need to unregister one of them before i link em
<pwnguin> ok
<pwnguin> the account is jldugger
<pwnguin> thank you very much
<chuckf> is there anyone about that I can talk to about getting an IRC cloak as an Ubuntu member?
<nalioth> chuckf: what is your launchpad page?
<chuckf> nalioth, https://launchpad.net/~chuckfrain
<chuckf> thanks nalioth
<nalioth> you are welcome.
<erUSUL> why on earth would a openssl security update require a reboot???
<Nafallo> erUSUL: because many open programs using those shared libraries, and it's easier to catch them all with a reboot rather than going through ps and trying to figure out which of them it is.
<Nafallo> also, kind of wrong channel :-)
<erUSUL> Nafallo: fair enough . Well this channell is kind of my "rant dumpster" i do not like to have 20th ubuntu-* channels open XD
<erUSUL> Nafallo: and i usually get a good response ;P thanks
<no0tic> hi everybody, did anyone of you heard from LjL lately?
<jpds> Nope.
<jpds> He's disappeared off the internet.
<no0tic> jpds, hi! I had to whois you to recognize you!
<jpds> :)
<jpds> hi no0tic!
<no0tic> jpds, I sent him an email about a month ago and he didn't reply...
<jpds> no0tic: Well, we havne't seen him in ages...
<no0tic> he resigned
<nalioth> no0tic: say what?
<jpds> resigned from?
<no0tic> nalioth, no, I was wondering where LjL was
<no0tic> jpds, it was a joke.. I didn't heard anything about him in the last months
<nalioth> no0tic: you should be careful of how you say stuff ( that's how nasty rumors get started )
<no0tic> nalioth, you're right, I missed a "?" or a ":)"
<jpds> "Careless talk costs lives" -- The Hitch-hikers Guide to the Galaxy.
<no0tic> jpds, 42.
<jpds> no0tic: that too.
<no0tic> ok, thanks anyway.. I hope to hear from him sooner or later
<jpds> Hmm, "Careless talk costs 42"
<no0tic> nice
<jpds> no0tic: but 42 what I wonder..
<jpds> no0tic: I think he's having a holiday from IRC..
<no0tic> I long one, probably he's really busy with the university
<no0tic> jpds, did you know that _I_ resigned from -it ops team?
<nalioth> no0tic: he was here just a couple of days ago
<jpds> no0tic: yeah. You told me.
<no0tic> nalioth, ah, ok
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hial
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hail*
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> lol
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> quantos canais
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> minha barra de buffers do weechat está lotada
<GuilhermeCunha> abuse of power from UdontKnow
<PriceChild> GuilhermeCunha: where?
<GuilhermeCunha> on ubuntu-br
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hi again PriceChild
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> how many time
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :P
<PriceChild> Kamus_H_Zwisch: is there anything I can help you with?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> no
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> I was just watching guilhermechunha PriceChild
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :)
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> and saying hello to you
<PriceChild> For anyone reading this, I just took a quick look at udontknow's latest action, spoke to him, and don't see any reason to look into things further unless guilhermecunha returns and explains things.
<PriceChild> Kamus_H_Zwisch: Why the interest in guilhermechunha?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> PriceChild: I was in the same channel when udk banned guilhermecunha. I'm very curious :)
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> so, I followed him
<PriceChild> Kamus_H_Zwisch: make a habbit of it?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> uhh, no?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> why PriceChild?
<PriceChild> I'm just a curious person.
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hahaha
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> I like you
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :P
#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-27
<e-jat> elo ..
<jpds> 'lo
<e-jat> how/where should i apply for cloaking ?
<jpds> ubuntu/member cloaks or just a normal cloak?
 * e-jat is a new ubuntu members .. 
<e-jat> ubuntu/member
<jpds> Launchpad page please?
<e-jat> https://launchpad.net/~mohdfenris
<jpds> nalioth, PriceChild ^
<jpds> e-jat: congrats!
<e-jat> jpds, thanks ..
<jpds> e-jat: oh. And make sure you've setup your nick as per: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<e-jat> am i added ?
<jpds> You'll have to wait till one of those two gets back^
<e-jat> one of those two :) owh ok ..
<jpds> They're probably sleeping or something..
<bazhang> pricechild is around
<e-jat> its ok ..
<e-jat> ill wait for them ..
<bazhang> congrats btw e-jat :)
<e-jat> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> :)
<e-jat> :)
<jpds_> !hi > jpds
<jpds> right
<PriceChild> e-jat: please set an email with nickserv /msg nickserv help set email
<e-jat> PriceChild, k
<e-jat> PriceChild, done ..
<PriceChild> e-jat: please check your email
<e-jat> PriceChild, verified ..
<PriceChild> e-jat: done
<e-jat> thanks ..
#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-28
<Eleaf> yo
<philsf> hello, I just found out about SSL encryption for IRC, and set it up for the OFTC debian irc servers. I can't find out how to do the same for ubuntu (freenode) irc servers. Can any of you point me to some doc with info on this subject?
<jussi01> philsf: as I said in the other channel, ask in #freenode. aslo, its considered impolite to ask in 2 channels simultaneously
<philsf> jussi01: yeah, sorry for that
<philsf> wasn't sure which one would be correct (indeed, none of them)
<jussi01> philsf: its ok, just advisory :=)
<[NikO]> hi
<[NikO]> is it possible to have ubotu source code ?
<[NikO]> i need to do some improvement on uBOTu-fr
<jussi01> [NikO]: yes, its on lp
<[NikO]> yes i bzr it, but in fact, there is no flood detection plugin :/
<jussi01> [NikO]: no, there isnt, you need to find ljl and ask him about the floodbots
<[NikO]> ok thanks, i will wait for them :)
<jussi01> [NikO]: nalioth or stdin may also be able to help
<PriceChild> [NikO]: you have a problem with spamming/flooding in #ubuntu-fr?
<[NikO]> sometimes yes
<[NikO]> and as we are human, time to op, and kick is too late :)
<bmw> hi all
<bmw> is in ther russians ???
<Ekushey> bmw, russians?
 * Ekushey refers bmw to #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang> he was banned there.
<elky> it's a scary channel anyway. i went in there once and a certain channel is still enduring the hangover
<e-jat> elo elky
<elky> hi
<jpds> elky: Agreed. I too stepped in once..
<elky> i think the same day, to try rescue me
<jpds> I was doing some -ca rescueing I think.
<e-jat> jpds, is there any how to n code for ubotu ?
<jpds> e-jat: ubottu's code is at https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak
<e-jat> thanks
<j1mc> hello, i'm a relatively new ubuntu member, and was interested in obtaining a freenode IRC cloak.
<jussi01> j1mc: have you set up your nick?
<jussi01> j1mc: as in followed: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<jussi01> PriceChild: ^^
<nalioth> jussi01: ^^^
<nalioth> j1mc: do you have a launchpad page?
<j1mc> jussi01: yes, i have
<j1mc> nalioth: https://launchpad.net/~jwcampbell
<nalioth> j1mc: you need to set up your nick in accordance with the above URL
<j1mc> nalioth: i've registered my nick with freenode, and i log in using the "/msg nickserv identify ******"
<j1mc> nalioth: i have done completed those commands/tasks
<nalioth> j1mc: you need an alternate nick linked ( there are more steps than just registering a nick )
<j1mc> nalioth: i didn't mention it, but i had autoconfigured irssi to automatically identify myself.
<j1mc> you're right that i hadn't set an alternate nick, though.
<j1mc> thanks, all.  :)
<trucMuche> many thanks ompaul
<ompaul> for?
<ompaul> ahh I see
<ompaul> np
<ompaul> trucMuche, no problem
<trucMuche> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-29
<Myrtti> hmmmm
<_Lux> Hi
<_Lux> PriceChild: Can you please explain the process to get a cloak?
<PriceChild> _Lux: you need an alternate nick and an email set.
<_Lux> alternate nick ...
<PriceChild> _Lux: so what do you want to be your alternate nickname?
<_Lux> ok, I check
<_Lux> Lux_
<_Lux> (too easy?)
<PriceChild> (For example, I have PriceChild and Pricey)
<PriceChild> Sorry, someone else already owns Lux_
<_Lux> Hmpf
<_Lux> mompls
<_Lux> Does /Lux work?
<PriceChild> Not sure if that's a valid nickname.
<_Lux> It is
<_Lux> PriceChild: Do you know the syntax for NickServ?
<PriceChild> _Lux: which nick do you want as your alternate?
<PriceChild> you need to "/nick alternatenick"
<_Lux> I take /Lux
<PriceChild> Then "/msg nickserv group"
<PriceChild> Yeah I'm not sure / is a valid character in a nickname..
<_Lux> Stephan has /sh
<_Lux> So I ment it would be valid, but it is not
<PriceChild> Well /nick /Lux then :)
<jussi01> _Lux: why not Lux- ?
<PriceChild> ah, /sh has \sh
<PriceChild> Lux- is also good
<_Lux> jussi01, good id
<\Lux> \Lux works
<PriceChild> (You can group quite a few different nicks)
<\Lux> Done
<PriceChild> Ok now, /msg nickserv help set email
<\Lux>  /msg nickserv help set email
<PriceChild> without the leading space :)
<\Lux> Yip, sorry
<\Lux> E-Mail set
<_Lux> PriceChild: Alternate nick set, e-mail set as well
<PriceChild> _Lux: done.
<_Lux> PriceChild,  Wow, that is fast. Thank you
<PriceChild> No probs,
<[NikO]> hi there
<[NikO]> <McPeter> * mohaa (i=1000@lgp44-4-88-160-59-56.fbx.proxad.net) a rejoint #ubuntu
<jpds> hi [NikO]
<[NikO]> this person send some rm -rf / on u-fr
<[NikO]> so take care about it
<[NikO]> we ban him
<jpds> Has he said it in #ubuntu?
<trucMuche> not for the moment
<[NikO]> but i think it s his night'joke
<jpds> Thus, no bannage till he does it.
<trucMuche> he join #ubuntu just after ban
<Myrtti> who, mohaa or mcpeter
<Myrtti> oh, he left already
<jpds> I'm guessing mohaa cos he's in -fr channels
<trucMuche> Myrtti, eu not McPeter :))
<trucMuche> it's me
 * Myrtti raises an eyebrow
<trucMuche> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-22
<erUSUL> where is ubottu ?
<bazhang> ^^
<erUSUL> but still not joined #ubuntu ...
<bazhang> will take a moment to join I imagine
<bazhang> * ubottu (n=supybot@ubuntu/bot/ubottu) has joined #ubuntu
<erUSUL> kk...
<ophys> hi everybody
<Myrtti> hi
<ophys> i have a problem with the hardware
<Myrtti> if you've got support questions, they're answered in #ubunti
<Myrtti> #ubuntu, rather
<ophys> cai i use a 4 pin atx cable wired to two molex instead of a 4 pin atx cable wired to the power supply?
<ophys> *can
<Myrtti> sounds like ##hardware
<ophys> there's an hardware channel?
<Myrtti> yes.
<ophys> i can't find it, could you tell me the name?
<Myrtti> ##hardware or #hardware
<ophys> thx
<evanrmurphy> I just tried setting up a channel forward from #ubuntu-es-l10n to #ubuntu-l10n-es. Could somebody test it for me please? I tried myself still succeed on entering, but I'm not sure if that's because of my flags or because the forward failed.
<DJones> evanrmurphy: Seems to have left me in #ubuntu-es-l10n
<evanrmurphy> DJones: I think you entered just before I set the new flags. Would you mind trying again please?
<DJones> will do
<niko>  /msg chanserv mode #channel +if #newchannel
<DJones> thats put me into #ubuntu-l10n-es
<evanrmurphy> DJones, niko, Pici: thanks
<DJones> your welcome
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-23
<bazhang> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<czajkowski> anyone know about getting mootbot into a channel?
<nhandler> czajkowski: You would need to talk to the Scribes Team about that
<czajkowski> yup doing that now
<czajkowski> thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-24
<andrew_46> If someone has time could I have an Ubuntu Member cloak for https://launchpad.net/~andrew.46 ?
<nalioth> andrew_46: you need to group (old term: link) a nick to your account
<andrew_46> nalioth: nickserv command?
<nalioth> freenode recommends setting up your nick in this fashion: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (all steps are required for unaffiliated cloaks) andrew_46
<andrew_46> nalioth: My account is not set this way?
<nalioth> andrew_46: /msg nickserv info    you need to see "two" nicks
<nalioth> if your account were set up, you'd be wearing an Ubuntu cloak instead of me talking to you
<andrew_46> oic
<andrew_46> Looks like I have andrew_46 but not andrew.46
<andrew\> oops
<andrew_46> nalioth: Thanks, I shall flail away at this
<andrew_46> nalioth: Thanks :-) The puzzle is solved ---> I became a member while logged on to irc
<andrew_46> so log off and log back on....
<nalioth> no
<andrew_46> no?
<nalioth> you got cloaked when you added a grouped nick
<nalioth> logging off and on was a coincidence
<andrew_46> nalioth: Thanks anyway, despite my ignorance it all seems to work now...
<andrew_46> see u later :-)
<nalioth> :)
<ziroday> ubottu: no, !yahoo is Yahoo has changed there login scheme, see http://tinyurl.com/pidgin-yahoo for more information. To fix it you need to upgrade to 2.5.7, see http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<ziroday> how does that look?
<Myrtti> s/there/their/
<ziroday> woopsies
<Myrtti> I'm not so sure about suggesting to download past ubuntu repos
<Myrtti> has there been any discussion of an update on the mailing lists?
<ziroday> talking to the nice folks in -motu said nobody is working on it currently
<ziroday> not on u-d or u-d-d as far as I can see
<ziroday> nothing on u-desktop or u-motu either
<MTecknology> Would it be at al possible to get one of the ubots in #ubuntu-drupal?
<nalioth> MTecknology: okay now?
<MTecknology> nalioth: awesome :D
<MTecknology> I'd ask for it in #ubuntu-us-sd but we're not an approved loco
 * nalioth blinks
<MTecknology> hu?
<MTecknology> nalioth: I need to have an approved loco for an ubot to sit in there, don't I?
<MTecknology> thanks for dropping it in -drupal. :)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-25
<MTecknology> nalioth: thanks again, I'm enjoying this
<TimmyB> hello
<donaldo_> hola
<donaldo_> alguien que me pueda ayudar con mi sonido en ubuntu
<donaldo_> listen to music and video games.
<donaldo_> Audio: Realtek ALC 268 chipset Intel HDA (ICH8 Family) modified and distributed by Toshiba. Altoparlanti: 2 Harman KardonBass-reflex, frequency 2 per alte (twitter) and 1 subwoofer. Speakers: 2-Harman KardonBass reflex, 2 for high frequencies (twitter) and 1 subwoofer.
<donaldo_> 4 Jack: line-in, mic-in, S / PDIF, Cuffie / 4 Jack altoparnati esterni: line-in, mic-in, S / PDIF, headphone / external altoparnati
<donaldo_> Supporti Hardware MIDI, 24bit stereo Supports Hardware: MIDI, 24bit stereo
<donaldo_> HD audio supportato HD audio support
<Pici> Esto no es un canal de apoyo
<Pici> '# ubuntu-es' sería un mejor lugar para preguntar
<Pici> También, lo siento por mi español, estoy utilizando un programa de traducción.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-26
<ubot2> das called the ops in #ubuntu-au ()
<Pici> drubin: #ubuntu-za does not have the Ubuntu IRC Council or freenode staff on its access list. I'm not going to suggest that we takeover the channel just to deal with this issue.
<Pici> drubin: #ubuntu-ops is for team channels, #ubuntu-irc is for loco channels.
<drubin> Pici: Thanks for the info.
<drubin> Pici: Yip I understand. no worries
<MTecknology> are there any bots that could be used in a protuguese channel?
<jpds> If they want English-speaking bots, yes.
<jpds> If they want a blank database to fill up with their own facts, yes.
<MTecknology> Ursinha has been trying to run one in #ubuntu-br but she needs to run it from her laptop so it's been only an infrequent visitor.
<MTecknology> was that an invite?
<Ursinha> jpds, here!
<Ursinha> :)
<jpds> You could of just asked me for a bot. :)
<Ursinha> MTecknology, here too :P
<Ursinha> jpds, I didn't know that
<Ursinha> jpds, how come?
<Nafallo> Ursinha: you could just have asked me who to ask for a bot.
<jpds> So, do you want it in English or protuguese?
<jpds> Nafallo: Haha.
<jpds> Ursinha: Because I run two?
<Nafallo> Ursinha: one of them from my server, which is the one you want.
<MTecknology> jpds: I was helping her a long time ago to set one up. I wasn't aware that this channel even existed then.
<Nafallo> Ursinha: because you trust me etc...
<jpds> Nafallo: Just what I had in mind!
<Nafallo> jpds: I know. just because you like me as well :-)
<Ursinha> lol
<Ursinha> I just didn't know the chain
<MTecknology> Ursinha: this might be better than trying to run your own off of a laptop :P
<Ursinha> MTecknology, lol, rly? :P
<MTecknology> I'll run away now, happily
<Ursinha> go there tiger
<MTecknology> :)
<jpds> Nafallo: Heh :P
<MTecknology> Ursinha: by the way - be happy you at least got to learn how the bot is supposed to be used before getting one :P
<MTecknology> jpds: which one is yours?
<Ursinha> hhha
<Nafallo> MTecknology: ubot{2,4}
<jpds> MTecknology: ubot2, and ubot4.
<MTecknology> I only knew which one 5 is
<jpds> Ursinha: What's hello in pt-br?
<Nafallo> jpds: "oh hai"
<Ursinha> jpds, is "oi"
<Ursinha> jpds, or "olá"
<Nafallo> Ursinha: oh! that makes so much more sense now.
<Nafallo> oi is something else in the rest of the world ;-)
<MTecknology> i wonder which is going into -br..
<Nafallo> MTecknology: 2
<MTecknology> Nafallo: joke..
<MTecknology> ;)
<jpds> As soon as it comes back.
<Nafallo> jpds: ffs. let me fix that slightly.
<MTecknology> I got sick of running my own, it crashed a lot
<jpds> Nafallo: You're going to upgrade the box now? :D
<Nafallo> jpds: dude... it's on gigabit. I just need to reject something ;-)
<Nafallo> oh hahah!
<Nafallo> nafallo@troll:~$ sudo iptables -vnL
<Nafallo> [sudo] password for nafallo:
<Nafallo> sudo: iptables: command not found
<Nafallo> I love my boxes :-D
<Nafallo> jpds: nafallo@troll:~$ sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport auth -j REJECT
<Nafallo> jpds: wtf dude. you did NOT have to test it :-P
<Nafallo> just saying
<Nafallo> but oh well. just a bot etc...
<Ursinha> jpds, can I teach the bot stuff?
<jpds> Doing that now.
<Nafallo> Ursinha: no. you're not allowed. it would only be stuff mocking me.
<Ursinha> Nafallo, hahahaha stop acting as if you're the center of the world man
<Ursinha> :P
<Nafallo> :-P
<MTecknology> jpds: do you give each channe; a different db that the users can edit?
<jpds> MTecknology: Sometimes.
<MTecknology> nifty
<MTecknology> for differently languages mostly??
<jpds> Yes, -se, -br and -vn so far.
<Ursinha> jpds, you rock man
<jpds> No problem.
<MTecknology> Ursinha: jpds is da bomb
<MTecknology> :)
 * jpds rips up MTecknology's remaining tickets.
<MTecknology> ?
<jpds> RT :P
<MTecknology> oh, I didn't think there were any out there
<MTecknology> and that's cold either eay
<niko> fyi someone create #ubuntu-voip
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-27
<pmatulis> what is the difference between ubottu and supybot?
<nhandler> pmatulis: ubottu is a modified supybot
<nhandler> ubottu uses supybot as a base, but then added on several different features that we use in our Ubuntu irc channels
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pmatulis> nhandler: i can't find a package for it
<nhandler> pmatulis: For supybot or ubottu?
<pmatulis> nhandler: ubottu
<nhandler> pmatulis: It isn't in the repositories. But its code is available in a bzr branch: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dennis/ubuntu-bots/main
<pmatulis> nhandler: weird
<Ghoti_> is it possible to update ubottu's answer to !yahoo?  There's an actual fix at http://is.gd/1fgXw , whereas updating the paging server, which no longer works?
<nhandler> If someone sees Seveas, could you please ask him to update lp:~dennis/ubuntu-bots/main ? It says, "This branch may be out of date, because Launchpad has not been able to access it since 2008-03-08."
<pmatulis> nhandler: i'm looking at the bzr code but frankly i have no idea what to do.  it looks like plugin stuff.  do i need to stuff this into a normal supybot installation?
<nhandler> pmatulis: Yes, those are the plugins used by ubottu that make it different than a normal supybot. You will want to download/install supybot and then add those extensions
<pmatulis> nhandler: thanks
<zj3t3mju> @user list
<ubot2> zj3t3mju: Cation_H, hateball, jpds, khanh_coltech, MrTux_HDB, Nafallo, Philip5, progfou, purity^, Ursinha, yeager, and zj3t3mju
<ubot4> zj3t3mju: jpds
<jpds> Hmm.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-28
<MTecknology> dholbach.... come online
<niko> fyi : someone register #ubuntu-voip
<m4v> niko: you mean, someone *registered* #ubuntu-voip :p
<niko> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-28
<ScottK> jussi: Could you help me figure out who "owns" #ubuntu-python?
<erUSUL> ScottK: freenode-staff         +voOtsriRfAF
<ScottK> erUSUL: Can you translate that into English for the IRC impaired?
<erUSUL> ScottK: freenode-estaff is a cloak of freenode staffers afaik; they probably registered it preemptively or maybe they just regained ownership after seeing someone not allowed using the chan ?
<marienz> the previous owner disappeared, so it's now owned by the freenode-staff fake(ish) account. To regain control of it you need to get a ubuntu group contact to ask a freenode staffer to transfer ownership.
<marienz> if the founder account is dropped it falls to freenode-staff automatically. It's more likely that's what happened than that it was explicitly transferred to freenode-staff.
<ScottK> OK
<marienz> (I'm freenode staff, in case you missed that part)
<erUSUL> ScottK: there you go :) just ping jussi Pici topyli tsimpson or nhandler XD
<ScottK> marienz: I did.
<ScottK> (miss that)
<ScottK> jussi: I'd like to get this channel under control so we can redirect people to #debian-python on OFTC where the joint Ubuntu/Debian python work happens.
<ScottK> Thanks.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-29
<wzssyqa> After i got ubuntu member cloak, i got op in #ubuntu-cn and #ubuntu-tw, today i found that i have op in #ubuntu-tw only
<wzssyqa> I believe that no one in #ubuntu-cn cancled my op
<bazhang> wzssyqa, perhaps talk to hapyaron in -cn
<wzssyqa> bazhang: he have no idea
<bazhang> wzssyqa, then the founders of that channel?
<jussi> ScottK: Im working on it - should be sorted soon.
<wzssyqa> bazhang: how the op be admin?
<bazhang> wzssyqa, sorry can't understand your question; you can use Mandarin if you wish
<wzssyqa> bazhang: i mean that how to define who have op in an channel?
<bazhang> wzssyqa, the loco channels are a bit different than regular Ubuntu channels, I imagine the founder(s) would assign that
<wzssyqa> bazhang: o,thx
<tsimpson> you should contact someone with the +f flag in that channel (/msg ChanServ access #ubuntu-cn list)
<bazhang> wzssyqa, /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-cn list should show
<bazhang> jinx
<ScottK> jussi: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> \o
<shadeslayer> well... pingly all :)
<shadeslayer> i was approved as a Kubuntu Member yesterday and was wodnering if i could get a cloak :)
<shadeslayer> lp page : http://launchpad.net/~rohangarg
<shadeslayer> *wondering
<tsimpson> marienz: could you give shadeslayer an @ubuntu/member/shadeslayer cloak please?
<marienz> sure
<tsimpson> :)
<tsimpson> thanks
<tsimpson> and congratulations to shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> marienz: tsimpson thanks :D
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: :)
<marienz> no problem
<IdleOne> congratulations  shadeslayer :)
<shadeslayer> IdleOne: thanks :D
<abhi_nav> yah see. how this channels topic says that what i want
<abhi_nav>  The channel is multilingual, but English is preferred
<shadeslayer> abhi_nav: yes :)
<abhi_nav> :)
<shadeslayer> we can remove some parts and add more info :D
<abhi_nav> yah sure you can guide me what should be in guidelines
<erUSUL> skydrome here again 18:43 < skydrome> HTML: Unable to validate | Takeasy: You need to supply a URI scheme (e.g http)
<Pici> pa
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-30
 * ScottK asks jussi how it's going with #ubuntu-python?
<nhandler> ScottK: The UbuntuIrcCouncil now has full access in there. What was the rest of your request from yesterday (so I don't need to grep my logs) ?
<ScottK> nhandler: There is no Ubuntu Python team.  I'd like it if the channel somehow redirected people to #debian-python on OFTC as the place for Ubuntu people interested in Python to go.
<ScottK> I'm not enough of an IRC expert to say the best way to accomplish that.
<nhandler> ScottK: Well, we can't physically redirect them to another network, but we can set the /topic to tell them to go there and otherwise keep the channel locked down (preventing people from talking).
<ScottK> nhandler: That would be lovely.
<nhandler> ScottK: Care to propose a /topic ?
<ScottK> "The place to discuss Ubuntu Python is with Debian/Ubuntu Pythonistas in #debian-python on OFTC"
<ScottK> How's that?
<IdleOne> why not #python on freenode?
<rww> IdleOne: I imagine it means packaging python in Ubuntu/Debian, rather than discussing the language itself.
<IdleOne> that would make more sense
<rww> s/it means/they mean/ . silly pronouns.
<ScottK> IdleOne: rww is correct.
<ScottK> Thanks everyone.
<Iraqi> Hello
<tsimpson> Iraqi: can we help you? remember, this too is not a support channel
<Iraqi> What you doing here?
<Iraqi> I got from server
<rocket16> Hello all,
<Iraqi> Hello too
<bazhang> rocket16, hi!
<rocket16> bazhang: Hello friend, :)
<Iraqi> :S what are you doing here
<rocket16> I have a question related to Ubuntu-in channelm
<bazhang> rocket16, what's up with #ubuntu-in ?
<Iraqi> You spy my IP :S
<rocket16> That is, if in suppose German or French channel, their respective languages are used, then can Hindi be used in ubuntu-in?
<Iraqi> !administrator
<bazhang> rocket16, what does the topic in there say?
<tsimpson> that would be up to the operators of the channel mostly
<bazhang> rocket16, have you spoken to the channel operators, the founder etc?
<rocket16> bazhang: It says "The Official Channel of Ubuntu Indian Team" and nothing else about language.
<bazhang> rocket16, then what about /msg some of the ops there and asking?
<rocket16> bazhang: Atually, not yet, :( really feeling a bit silly not to have tried it earlier. Thanks for the suggestion, :)
<bazhang>  /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-in list
<rww> that's what I mentioned to the last person to wander in asking the same thing =\
<bazhang> rocket16, that should show the access list ^^
<rocket16> bazhang: Thanks friend, :) for your tip. I'll try it very soon, :) Thanks again.
<rocket16> bazhang: Thanks, :)
<bazhang> np :)
<rww> or was that in -locoteams. iono, i got mixed up.
<rocket16> Bye bazhang and all others, :) Thanks for the generous help. :)
<bazhang> yep that too rww
<bazhang> I suggested that to him as well, based on your suggestion
<popey> rocket16 == abhi_nav from yesterday?
<rww> I don't think so
<popey> coincidence
<rww> they're both rather regularly in -offtopic, and have different styles
<popey> ok
<ikonia> they are discussing it in -in now
<ofirk> hello
<ofirk> I recently was approved as a Kubuntu Member
<ofirk> My LP page is: https://edge.launchpad.net/~klinger-ofir
<ofirk> I read that I can get an IRC cloak
<rww> jussi, topyli, tsimpson, Pici ^^^
<ikonia> congratulations too
<jussi> ofirk: sorry, we dont give cloaks to web designers :P :P :P
<ofirk> ok than
<ofirk> :)
<jussi> ofirk: hang on a sec, Ill get you sorted
<ofirk> jussi: thanks
<jussi> could a staffer please cloak ofirk with an @ubuntu/member cloak?
<jussi> niko: VorTechS nhandler?
<marienz> sec
<marienz> jussi: which cloak? ubuntu/member/ofirk?
<jussi> marienz: ubuntu/member/$accountname
<marienz> there you go
<jussi> :)
 * marienz is too lazy to remember which projects do $project/member/$freenodename and which do $project/member/$internalname
<rww> I think you should do $project/member/$pet_name_jussi_invents
<marienz> or that
<ofirk> jussi: what to do now?
<rww> ofirk: you're all set: 0522 -!- ofirk [~quassel@ubuntu/member/ofirk] has joined #ubuntu-irc
<ofirk> thanks :)
<jussi> marienz: that lazyness is creeping to other staffers also... </grumble>
<LjL> uhm. does anyone have any clue why #ubuntu-iq would be +m? the founder hasn't been around in 6 weeks apparently.
<tsimpson> no idea
<LjL> do you think you could drop me a +o on there so i can unset that? we have at least, well, one iraqi trying to use it :P
<LjL> thanks
<m4v> The founder of -iq was here once, I remember he didn't know much about chanserv, it wouldn't be surprising he left it with +m by mistake
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-01
<Ddorda> Daviey: Daviey_ : ping
<Ddorda> who's in charge of lubotu3?
<Pici> Ddorda: According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots , the usual botmasters (jussì or tsìmpson), or #ubuntu-bots-team.
<Ddorda> Pici: thanks
<Ddorda> jussi: ping?
<vish> Ddorda: dont like tsimpson? ;)
<Ddorda> or tsimpson: ping ?
<Ddorda> vish: :D
<vish> :D
<Pici> Whats the issue exactly?
<Ddorda> Pici: we have lubotu3 in our channel, we have another ubottu bot
<Pici> Ddorda: Which channel?
<Ddorda> Pici: #ubuntu-il
<tsimpson> Ddorda: so you want lubotu3 to leave?
<Ddorda> tsimpson: indeed
<Ddorda> please :)
<tsimpson> done
<Ddorda> tsimpson: thanks :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-02
<Tm_T> K'day
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-03
<ubot5> In #bzr, jam said: ubot5: the bug is 1.5years old, surely you can find it
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-04
<lfaraone> Hi. Could somebody get ubottu to join #ubuntu-sugarteam?
<rww> jpds, re ubot4: ^^^
<hobgoblin> would this be the place to ask what could be done about trolls from freenode/webchat?
<ubot4> In ubot4, MichealH said: hello is Hi! I am ubittu/ubot Pleas dont abuse me. To search for a commnad PM me with !search and then the factoid you want me to search
#ubuntu-irc 2011-06-27
<arand> How does one do chan-specifik factoids again?
<IdleOne> !ops-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, tritium, Madpilot, gnomefreak, elky, mneptok, Pici, Gary, Myrtti, PriceChild, topyli, jussi, genii, ikonia, Flannel, lhavelund, gord, h00k, funkyHat, nhandler, Tm_T, hypatia, maco, or rww!
<IdleOne> like that
<elky> ...
<IdleOne> sorry about the pings everybody
<LjL> err
 * elky hits IdleOne over the head with the nearest heavy thing.
<IdleOne> I didn't think before hitting enter
<IdleOne> owwww :(
<elky> That'll learn ya.
<arand> I was trying to do:
<arand> ubottu: !bugresponses-#ubuntu-bugs is <reply> Several templates for Bug Squad bug responses are available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<ubottu> arand: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> dont preface with ubottu
<arand> !bugresponses-#ubuntu-bugs is <reply> Several templates for Bug Squad bug responses are available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<ubottu> arand: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arand> Any suggestions?
<IdleOne> looking up how to add channel specific factoids but can't seem to find it
<IdleOne> :/ my ubottu fu is limited
<m4v> afaik the syntax is correct.
<IdleOne> !bugresponses-#ubuntu-bugs is <reply> Several templates for Bug Squad bug responses are available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> there you go
<IdleOne> should work
<IdleOne> !bugresponses
<m4v> !bugresponses-#ubuntu-bugs
<ubottu> Several templates for Bug Squad bug responses are available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<m4v> kk, ubottu gives misleading replies, not new.
<arand> So she listens to you but not to me :(
<IdleOne> correct, because I give her snacks
<arand> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<IdleOne> heh
<m4v> arand: it should have replied that forwarded the request to -ops, I guest it only does that in private.
<m4v> guess*
<arand> m4v: I did the same in private, with the same response, did it forward it still?
<m4v> IdleOne: did it? ^
<IdleOne> looks like theres a bug and didn't forward the request
<m4v> :/
<IdleOne> now you need to wait for ubot4 to sync
<IdleOne> or ping jpd s
<IdleOne> and see what's up
<arand> Well, I'll check back tomorrow and see.
<em> hey how's it going.
<em> anyone from #ubuntu-uk here?
<popey> hi em
<popey> I've unbanned you
<em> oh thanks :)
<popey> You were bouncing in and out a lot
<em> sorry about that. Some kid in Iraq was DDoSing me somehow from right here on Freenode.
<popey> nice
<em> He goes by 'IRAQI' if you ever see him but he got klined too.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-06-28
 * genii-around sips and looks around
<Unit193> You and your drinking... ;)
<genii-around> True, true
<genii-around> Which business cards you guys like to use?
 * Tm_T huggles Unit193
 * Unit193 doesn't know what to do at this point... hides
<jussi> genii-around: which design?
<genii-around> jussi: Yes, from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BusinessCards
<Tm_T> the one with most K in it
 * Tm_T hides
<jussi> none of them...
<genii-around> Tm_T: Well, i did also look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BusinessCards?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=KubuntuBusCard.svg since I'm primarily a Kubuntu user
<genii-around> But I think for general promoting, a regular one is probably better and more recognizable
<Tm_T> I think I have done several attempts on trying to find anything I like from those or other readymade designs, every time ending up trying to do my own
<Tm_T> genii-around: that one has old logo and all, not suitable anymore I'd say
<genii-around> I guess power came back on
#ubuntu-irc 2011-06-29
<steven_> hello
<bazhang> hi
<steven_> i not sure but if i'm in the right place i need a cloak
<IdleOne> steven_: are you an Ubuntu member?
<bazhang> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<steven_> i see
<IdleOne> steven_: or are you looking for a unaffiliated cloak?
<steven_> no i'm not a member but was told to get a cloak
<steven_> if i like to chat on
<bazhang> !cloak
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<steven_> yes
<bazhang> steven_, ^
<IdleOne> steven_: ok /join #freenode and ask there
<steven_> thanks
<IdleOne> welcome
<steven_> thank you
<em> Does #ubuntu-au-chat fall under the jurisdiction of this channel
<em> ?
<jpds> Yes.
<em> Okay great. I would like to initiate a formal complaint against elky
<ikonia> em: has anyone responded to you ? (pm etc)
<em> Not for now and I would rather take some time to do things properly and with a cool head :)
<em> I have to head to work for today anyhow :)
<serfus> those stuff shouldn't be done in #ubuntu-ops ?
<Tm_T> serfus: no
<em> serfus: no this is not that sort of channel.
<serfus> okay
<ikonia> em: you know the council's email address/process, that is the best process to follow in this situation .
<Tm_T> serfus: only ubuntu core channels are handled in -ops
<serfus> right
<Tm_T> hmmh, I thought we had some definition written down somewhere, but cannot find it right now
<ikonia> there is a core channel list
<Tm_T> url?
<ikonia> looking looking
<Tm_T> thanks
<ikonia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope
<ikonia> not the best name
#ubuntu-irc 2011-06-30
 * genii-around sips
<genii-around> Meh. Is there something like quassel-sync where I can merge 2 different machines both running monolithic versions?
<genii-around> Wrong channel, apologies
<Artificial_Intel> I need a cloak, thanks. https://launchpad.net/~artificial-intelligence
<nhandler> jussi, elky, topyli, tsimpson: ^
<elky> nhandler, yep
<nhandler> elky: Done
<ubot4> valorie called the ops in #ubuntu-women-project ()
<Tm_T> mmmh ^
<cyberanger> We (#ubuntu-us-tn) have a channel whose founder has been gone a few months (Aug 19 according to nickserv) and was wondering if that could be adjusted, to our current point of contact perhaps?
<cyberanger> was directed here from a #freenode op, different procudre for #ubuntu-* channels I'm told
<cyberanger> is this the best channel to ask, or would somewhere else be better?
<k1l> this is the right place. just wait until someone vorm the ircc wakes up :)
<cyberanger> k1l: no problem, I've let the issue stew for months, don't mind waiting a day or two for the right solution
<cyberanger> thanks
 * tsimpson looks into it
<cyberanger> tsimpson: some extra info, should it help, current founder was w4ett, military deployed, which caused issues, our last election I was elected trustee (our teams title for point of contact) he couldn't even tell us of his deployment for 6 months, after the election he did a proper handoff of most team resources (irc being overlooked, and he didn't have full control on the forum)
<cyberanger> and I could pull up the email and irc logs on this, if it'd help
<cyberanger> thanks in advance mate
<tsimpson> I can see that you're set as the current owner of the ~tennessee.team launchpad team, so no need :)
<tsimpson> I'm just getting staff to give you access, but finding active staff is not always easy
<cyberanger> ok, that's good (it's hard doing a proper handoff when the military has you far away, and only gives you so much internet access, best used to contact home, he did what he could, given his constraints)
<tsimpson> cyberanger: you should be set now
<cyberanger> tsimpson: didn't know two people could have the founder flag, cool
<cyberanger> and thanks again, it appears set
<tsimpson> no problem :)
<cyberanger> tsimpson: yep, that definately did it, thanks
<vibhav> are you dere bazhang?
<bazhang> vibhav, yes?
<vibhav> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<vibhav> Oh sorry
<bazhang> ...
<vibhav> NEVER MIND!
<vibhav> Btw , bazhang I am banned from ubuntu-ops , offtopic
<vibhav> ikonia did it
<vibhav> CAn you unbann me
<bazhang> vibhav, try to /join #ubuntu-ops
<vibhav> Cannot join #ubuntu-ops (You are banned).
<vibhav> :(
<m4v> if you managed to get banned from #ubuntu-ops this channel can't help you
<vibhav> why?
<vibhav> I HATE IKONIA!
<bazhang> vibhav, calm down
<bazhang> and have some patience
<vibhav> ok
<vibhav> I am trying to be patient for the last 25 days
<bazhang> trying to get you unbanned from -ops so we can discuss there. no need for the anger, etc
<vibhav> ok
<bazhang> vibhav, try now
<vibhav> ok , unbanned
<vibhav> parting now
<jpds> ...
<jpds> That guy has an interesting track recors.
<jpds> record*
<Unit193> Calling for ops and then asking to be unbanned...
#ubuntu-irc 2011-07-02
<Nacho> Hello
<Nacho> help
<Nacho> Need Help!
<hyperair> /j #ubuntu.
<Nacho> I need to unban
<hyperair> oh
<Nacho> I'm banned
<hyperair> why are you banned?
<hyperair> and unban from where?
<Nacho> No cause
<hyperair> what channel/nick?
<Nacho> Channel: Ubuntu-es
<Nacho> I'm banned from # ubuntu-es
<hyperair> nickname?
<Nacho> my nickname?
<hyperair> it doesn't look like you're banned though
<Nacho> view: == #ubuntu-es Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<hyperair> guampa tells me you've been disruptive there.
<Nacho> But I did not!
<guampa> Nacho wasn't willing to stop using caps, insulting other users and filling the channel with offtopic
<guampa> i warned him many times, both in the channel and in private
<Nacho> Sorry I left'm an airhead issue
<guampa> even now he isn't willing to understand
 * hyperair shrugs.
 * hyperair goes back to eating breakfast
<Nacho> I understand but not referred to understanding What is the meaning to understand!
<guampa> Nacho: i think it's better you take the night time off and come back tomorrow eh? more calm
<hyperair> guampa: was Nacho under a different irc handle before?
 * hyperair doesn't see anything in the logs
<guampa> yes, Ignacio
<hyperair> aah
<Nacho> Sorry
<Nacho> If I take the night to think
<Nacho> guampa: ping
 * Nacho GUAMPA NO PENSE QUE ERAS ASI´!
<Ignacio_> Hi
<Ignacio_> need help
<Tm_T> Ignacio_: hi, it would help if you would state the issue
<Ignacio_> I need to unban
<Ignacio> please
<Tm_T> Ignacio: unban from which channel? and all related details of the ban would help too (:
<Ignacio_> Yesterday I was very wrong in the ubuntu-channel
<Ignacio_> need help
<Ignacio_> please!!
<LjL> Ignacio_: if it was #ubuntu, then please ask in #ubuntu-ops instead
<Ignacio_> ubuntu-es
<LjL> ah
<Ignacio_> hablas español?
<Ignacio> LjL: Speak spanish
<LjL> un poquito
<Ignacio> me desabenarias?
<LjL> Ignacio: verdademente no puedo hacer eso, tienes que espechar a el operador que te ha banado
<LjL> nachito: verdademente no puedo hacer eso, tienes que espechar al operador que te ha banado
<nachito> es guampa
<nachito> Ljl: Que canales le pertenecen?
<LjL> soy operador en #ubuntu y #ubuntu-offtopic. en #ubuntu-es tengo +o pero no he sido allí de recente, no seria justo por mi de remover los bans de otros operadores
<LjL> el taimàut del ping
#ubuntu-irc 2011-07-03
<Gryllida> Is there Ubuntu Wiki channel?
<tsimpson> Gryllida: not as such, what do you need?
<Gryllida> tsimpson: I see my name as 'G' at the top after logging in, but I want it to say 'Gryllida'. I was unable to find where to set that.
<tsimpson> it's taken from Launchpad afaik
<Gryllida> https://launchpad.net/~gryllida says nothing like that
<tsimpson> I guess it could be a theme problem...
<tsimpson> Gryllida: the people at #canonical-sysadmin run the wiki, so I guess ask there (though it is a weekend etc)
<Gryllida> That is right what I'm looking for; thank you.
<tsimpson> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-06-25
<ubot5> Announcement from my owner (jussi): #ubuntu-discuss can-voices
<jussi> Sorry
<Fuchs> what did I tell you about the bots? ;(
<genii-around> Hm
<AlanBell> where is ubot4 these days?
<IdleOne> hasn't been around for some time
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonne fin de journée
<IdleOne> on 5/05/12 0505 [17:57:48] <Mkaysi> About ubots, what happened to ubot4?
<IdleOne> 0505 [17:59:19] <tsimpson> not sure, but it's been gone for a couple of months
<AlanBell> ok
<AlanBell> wonder if we need to fix that or just spread the others about
<IdleOne> have we had any complaints about the missing bot?
<AlanBell> only me, right now, looking for the right bot to send into #ubuntu-qa
<AlanBell> I sent ubot5 in for now
<IdleOne> probably would be a good idea to at least figure out if it is still needed
<Unit193> New post out on the IRCC blog, detailing info on the new channel, and how it differs from current channels: http://ubottu.com/ircc/2012/06/25/join-the-discussion-in-ubuntu-discuss/
#ubuntu-irc 2012-06-26
<gonoisaid> May I suggest something for Ubottu?
<IdleOne> you may
<gonoisaid> ok
<gonoisaid> thai people won't understand english, so i would suggest ubottu to speak in thai language when !th is entered.
<gonoisaid> Instead of: <ubottu> Please see #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<gonoisaid> I would suggest:  กรุณาไปที่ #ubuntu-th สำหรับการช่วยเหลือในภาษาไทย ขอบคุณครับ
<gonoisaid> so thai people can understand.
<Unit193> Might want to add a /join in there, but nice.
<gonoisaid> um... what do you mean?
<gonoisaid> IdleOne, so what do you think?
<IdleOne> !th
<ubottu> Please see #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<gonoisaid> ...
<IdleOne> !no th is <reply> กรุณาไปที่ /join #ubuntu-th สำหรับการช่วยเหลือในภาษาไทย ขอบคุณครั
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> how is that?
<gonoisaid> IdleOne, well, I just give you an example so you can edit it later.
<IdleOne> I don't speak Thai. I assume you do
<gonoisaid> so if you want:
<gonoisaid> if you want to put join in, you need to change it to: กรุณาพิมพ์ /join #ubuntu-th สำหรับการช่วยเหลือในภาษาไทย ขอบคุณครับ
<IdleOne> thinking I am going to put it back the way it was
<gonoisaid> !th
<ubottu> กรุณาไปที่ /join #ubuntu-th สำหรับการช่วยเหลือในภาษาไทย ขอบคุณครั
<gonoisaid> oh
<gonoisaid> ok
<gonoisaid> if you insist.
<IdleOne> !no th is <reply> Please type /join  #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> if someone from the -th channel wants to edit it they can.
<gonoisaid> Oh
<gonoisaid> ok
<gonoisaid> !th
<ubottu> Please type /join  #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<gonoisaid> btw, how did you edit the bot?
<IdleOne> I have editor access
<Mkaysi> IdleOne: ?
<Mkaysi> Oh, I see
<Anxi80> I believe I have been wronglfully quieted in #ubuntu, is this the right channel to report this?
<k1l> Anxi80: did you try to talk in #ubuntu-ops about your ban first?
<Anxi80> k1l, just posted there, thanks for directions
#ubuntu-irc 2012-06-27
<vibhav> Does #ubuntu support PPAs?
<jpds> vibhav: No.
<AlanBell> we support the process of adding PPAs I think, but not their contents
<AlanBell> there is some guidance on PPAs here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/SupportersGuide
<papibe> Hi all.
<Pici> hi there
<papibe> Hi Pici
<papibe> I'm here to request an Ubuntu member cloak.
<papibe> Can you help me Pici ?
<Pici> papibe: could you share your launchpad url?
<Pici> profile thing
<papibe> sure thing
<papibe> https://launchpad.net/~papibe
<Pici> papibe: one moment :)
<papibe> :)
<Pici> papibe: congrats :)
<papibe> Pici?
 * Sidewinder1 Seconds the motion that papibe is a good person. ;-)
<Pici> papibe: You're all set
<Sidewinder1> And deserves an extra special, magical cloak.
<Pici> 12:10:42 >>>> papibe (~papibe@ubuntu/member/papibe) has joined #ubuntu-irc
<papibe> Sidewinder1: :)
<papibe> thanks Pici :)
 * Sidewinder1 Pats papibe on the back (gently) and grins..
 * papibe blushes a little
 * papibe but smiles happily
#ubuntu-irc 2012-06-28
<abhinav_debugger> hi........we just installed xchat..... its working in mine, but not in my friend's vaio laptop.. its not giving the channel selection option.........please help
<DJones> abhinav_debugger: You should ask that in #ubuntu ratehr than here, this isn't a support channel, its just for administration of channels
<DJones> Never mind, I see you've asked there
<LordOfTime> anyone on the IRCC around?
<AlanBell> yeah
<LordOfTime> AlanBell: regarding the item i brought up which was turned to an action item during the last IRCC meeting, regarding the access lists, found another channel that whomever's working on that needs to fix
<AlanBell> cool, which one?
<LordOfTime> #ubuntu-server
<LordOfTime> for +t
<LordOfTime> 09:37] -ChanServ- 9     *!*@*/ubuntu.member.*  +t [modified 1 year, 14 weeks, 2 days, 17:04:03 ago]
<AlanBell> I think pici was going to to the ubuntu member mask thing
<AlanBell> #ubuntu-meeting too probably
<LordOfTime> that i think was fixed
<LordOfTime> i checked that day
<LordOfTime> -irc was also fixed, so...
<LordOfTime> *rechecks*
<AlanBell> ok
<Pici> I didn't check all the channels.
<LordOfTime> -irc: [09:40] -ChanServ- 8     *!*@*/ubuntu.*         +Aiotv [modified 3 days, 18:21:42 ago];  -meeting still needs fixing :)
 * LordOfTime realizes he left a script running that is eating up 45% of his site's production server's memory, runs off to fix it
<ubot5> In ubot5, ubuntudude said: hi this is my first time
<TheLordOfTime> eh?
<TheLordOfTime> sorry wrong channel
<MohamedAlaa98> Hi :)
<iDLEoNE> hello MohamedAlaa98
<MohamedAlaa98> hello iDLEoNE
<MohamedAlaa98> I've just received ubuntu membership and I want to have the ubuntu cloak, thanks:)
<iDLEoNE> MohamedAlaa98: Could you please give us your launchpad url
<MohamedAlaa98> https://launchpad.net/~m-alaa8
<iDLEoNE> MohamedAlaa98: C ongrats and welcome.
<MohamedAlaa98> iDLEoNE: thank you :)
<iDLEoNE> IRCC we got a new member wanting a project cloak
<iDLEoNE> be patient and someone will get to it soon :)
 * FUCHS pokes AlanBell, this time more gentle
 * jussi pokes FUCHS.... hard... :P
 * iDLEoNE pushes jussi into FUCHS who falls onto AlanBell 
<MohamedAlaa98> iDLEoNE: ok :)
 * jussi signals to his ally Pici
 * jussi eyes funkyHat 
<jussi> and jumps on Tm_T :D
 * iDLEoNE takes the beer away from topyli 
 * Pici oggles
<FUCHS> Pici: I'd be here
<FUCHS> just as a sidenote.
<Pici> FUCHS: helloo
<FUCHS> yes, hi
<Pici> Just checked stats p actually ;)
<FUCHS> good Pici  *gives pony*
<Pici> FUCHS: Could you please grant MohamedAlaa98 a cloak: ubuntu/member/mohamedalaa98
<iDLEoNE> woohooo
<FUCHS> there you go. Congratulations, MohamedAlaa98 :)
<iDLEoNE> Congrats again!
<Pici> MohamedAlaa98: Congrats :)
<MohamedAlaa98> FUCHS: thank you very much :)
<MohamedAlaa98> Pici: thank you :)
<iDLEoNE> not to be pedantic but I believe that Pici granted the cloak and FUCHS applied it. MohamedAlaa98 you earned it :)
<MohamedAlaa98> thank you all :)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-06-29
<JoseeAntonioR> IRC Council: I'd like to request a bot cloak for AirBot, which will be used for Ubuntu on Air. It's a ClassBot mod.
<bazhang> JoseeAntonioR, an ubuntu member cloak?
<nhandler> bazhang: he wants an ubuntu/bot/airbot cloak for the bot
<bazhang> ah ok
<JoseeAntonioR> bazhang: an Ubuntu Bot cloak. I've already made the request privately with the IRCC, they said I should popo it in here.
<JoseeAntonioR> s/popo/pop
<bazhang> heh
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: classbot clone? what's wrong with the one in #ubuntu-charlas?
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v: classbot mod. It will have another purpose.
<m4v> okay
<JoseeAntonioR> Pici, topyli: hey guys, could any of you process the request?
<topyli> i could, but i'm probably not the handiest one technically :)
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, well
<IdleOne> topyli: you just need to ACK it
<IdleOne> but yeah, maybe wait for one of the other ircc members if you rather
<topyli> ok, i have no problem with it myself, but i suppose someone else would be better off to do it
<IdleOne> or is it SYN it
<IdleOne> anyway, either way needs a GC to ask a staffer
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, if a GC agrees, nhandler will apply it
<pleia2> m4v: even the ClaseBot (in #ubuntu-charlas) is a clone of ClassBot :)
<pleia2> they run on different hosts
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2 runs ClaseBot
<topyli> JoseeAntonioR: i can ack it, just get a staffer to do it
<JoseeAntonioR> nhandler: ping ping, ^
<nhandler> Sure
<JoseeAntonioR> wow, you're fast
<nhandler> Done
<topyli> thanks nhandler
<nhandler> No problem. Don't forget to update the bots wiki page
<topyli> oh yes. good reminder :)
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks, nhandler
<topyli> actually, i'll delegate that to JoseeAntonioR :)
<nhandler> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> doing it right now!
<pleia2> er
<pleia2> -!- ClaseBot [~ClaseBot@ubuntu/bot/airbot] has joined #ubuntu-charlas
<JoseeAntonioR> erm, nhandler, ^
<pleia2> yeah, can we get that reverted? :)
<m4v> pleia2: I know that, I thought that AirBot was duplicating the functions of ClaseBot.
<pleia2> m4v: nah, ClaseBot is completely different, it's for IRC-based sessions, Airbot is for upcoming google hangout sessions
<nhandler> Bleh, let me fix that
<pleia2> thanks :)
<nhandler> Sorry about that
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2, nhandler: is clasebot ok with an unaffiliated cloak?
<nhandler> JoseeAntonioR: That is what is has always had. If the Classroom ES folks and IRCC want it to be an ubuntu/bot cloak, I have no objections
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, just checked
<m4v> cloaks are overrated.
<nhandler> m4v: I would be glad to remove yours if you don't want it ;)
<m4v> nhandler: ubuntu's ones I meant :P but I was half joking, so don't take me seriously.
<nhandler> I'm not, don't worry :)
<m4v> in a unrelated thing, do anyone know why the #title thing doesn't work in wiki pages? did it ever work? I mean https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService has "#title IRC Terms Of Service" yet the page title is still "TermsOfService"
<nhandler> m4v: It definitely used to work (don't ask me how long ago). I can confirm that it doesn't appear to work anymore.
<m4v> nhandler: you know who we have to poke for take a look? is slightly annoying for the translated pages, as you only see "de", "ast" as title.
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v: #ubuntu-docs may help
<m4v> I see now that #title isn't something standard in moinmoin, probably wiki.ubuntu.com had it patched.
<nhandler> Or file an RT ticket about it (since the sysadmins would be the ones to fix it)
<AlanBell> m4v: you need to talk to newz2000 about the #title macro I think
<AlanBell> I was helping with the moin wiki stuff, but lost interest when they started cherry picking stuff out of merge requests and applying them direct in production without putting them in the bzr tree
<m4v> thanks, I'll poke around.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-06-30
<Old_Gray_Wolf> Trying to get my cloak.
<ubot5> In #ubuntuforums, bobweaver said: !support >> "This is the Ubuntu Forums Community Chat it is used for off-topic conversions. If you are looking for support Please try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners  channels thanks. "
<ubot5> In #ubuntuforums, bobweaver said: !ubsupport >> "This is the Ubuntu Forums Community Chat it is used for off-topic conversions. If you are looking for support Please try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners  channels thanks. "
<Old_Gray_Wolf> I need to get a cloak.
<JoseeAntonioR> Old_Gray_Wolf: What's your LP IP?
<Old_Gray_Wolf> What do you mean by LP IP?
<JoseeAntonioR> Old_Gray_Wolf: Launchpad IP, link to your Launchpad profile
<Old_Gray_Wolf> https://launchpad.net/~rsy
<JoseeAntonioR> Old_Gray_Wolf: Ok, everything seems fine.
<JoseeAntonioR> IRCC, Old_Gray_Wolf is requesting an @ubuntu/member/old_gray_wolf cloak, he's an Ubuntu Member.
 * JoseeAntonioR pokes AlanBell, Pici, topyli, funkyHat or Tm_T
<Old_Gray_Wolf> Actually, I'm Ubuntu Staff.
<ubot5> In #ubuntuforums, kitties said: !support is working already :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Old_Gray_Wolf: Yeah, I know you're from the Forums Staff, but freenode will only accept project cloak requests from group contacts, which are only the IRC Council
<ubot5> In #ubuntuforums, kitties said: !support is undocumented in ubottu
<ubot5> In #ubuntuforums, bobweaver said: !ufsupport >> "This is the Ubuntu Forums Community Chat, and is mainly used for off-topic conversions. If you are looking for support, please try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners. Thanks! "
<Myrtti> !support-#ubuntuforums is <reply> This is the Ubuntu Forums Community Chat, and is mainly used for offtopic conversations. If you are looking for support, please try #ubuntu. Thanks!
<ubottu> But support-#ubuntuforums already means something else!
<Myrtti> !support-#ubuntuforums
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu (see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org as well). Please be aware that this channel is mainly for other discussion.
<bobweaver> hello there I just put in three edit thingys for the bot and the 3rd one is the best
<Myrtti> !support-#ubuntuforumsdurrrr
<Myrtti> gah
<Myrtti> durrr
<JoseeAntonioR> Myrtti: I think it's taking only !support as there's a #
<bobweaver> please disregard other ones
<JoseeAntonioR> !support-ubuntuforums
<Myrtti> JoseeAntonioR: er, no.
<kitties> it is the !ufsupport one.
<Myrtti> !support-#ubuntuforums
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu (see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org as well). Please be aware that this channel is mainly for other discussion.
<JoseeAntonioR> !support-ubuntuforums
<Myrtti> why would you want a new ufsupport factoid when support could be modified?
<Myrtti> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<kitties> Myrtti: if you could mod the factoid to the new one, that would be fine
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, just got the differences
<JoseeAntonioR> I think they need approval
<Myrtti> !no support-#ubuntuforums is <reply> This is the Ubuntu Forums Community Chat, and is mainly used for offtopic conversations. If you are looking for support, please try #ubuntu. Thanks!
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !support-#ubuntuforums
<ubottu> This is the Ubuntu Forums Community Chat, and is mainly used for offtopic conversations. If you are looking for support, please try #ubuntu. Thanks!
<Myrtti> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<JoseeAntonioR> yay!
<bobweaver> thanks Myrtti  :)
<kitties> thanks Myrtti!
<Myrtti> and then we count how many seconds it takes until they notice that ubotu5 isn't synced
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> Myrtti: you need permission from the IRCC to apply a cloak even if all requirements are met, right?
<Myrtti> pretty much yes.
 * JoseeAntonioR was just making sure
<Myrtti> the process they do is not just granting us permission to do it
<Myrtti> they also include the people in some launchpad groups in addition
<Myrtti> AFAIK
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, the ~ubuntu-irc-cloaks team
#ubuntu-irc 2012-07-01
<JoseeAntonioR> guys, is ubottu automatically synced with ubot2, 4 and 5?
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: is backwards, ubot* sync with ubottu, every hour in theory.
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v: is there any way to set the bots to not sync in an specific factoid?
<m4v> no.
<JoseeAntonioR> ok
<m4v> ubot* download the sqlite db, they can't "cherry pick" factoids.
<JoseeAntonioR> got it
<m4v> but you can get ubot* so use a dedicated db, so factoids created in ubot* will stay there
<m4v> to use*
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: is that what you need?
<JoseeAntonioR> that will stop syncing other factoids, will create a mess. just wanted to change the !paste factoid as not all channels have information about pastebin in their topics
<m4v> ubottu: paste > m4v
<ubottu> m4v, please see my private message
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: you can suggest a factoid for specific channels, but if you mean the "see also the channel topic" sentence, is too much effort for something a bit trivial I think :P
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<m4v> I would suggest channels to include the pastebin information in the topic.
<JoseeAntonioR> for example #u-beginners doesn't have it as the topic would be too long
<m4v> then you can only create a paste-#ubuntu-beginners, but imo, is not worth it.
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, I'll leave it like that
<m4v> or change !paste like the #ubuntu-uk guys did, "see the #ubuntu channel topic". heh.
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<AlanBell> morning all
<ToZ> requesting cloak (https://launchpad.net/~toz)
<JoseeAntonioR> ToZ: Please, wait for someone on the IRC Council to approve your request.
 * JoseeAntonioR pokes AlanBell, Pici, topyli, funkyHat and Tm_T again
<ToZ> thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> ToZ: Tm_T may be able to help in a bit.
<ToZ> JoseeAntonioR: Ok Thanks.
<Unit193> m4v: Try this to fix the bugzilla issue: http://paste.ukikie.tk/?d60bb2cd62f50ee4#sXJibDBfmVEhQ5NsxsRCTFtfoUsYHYSt2mrsPGhvyUA=
<Unit193> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8092  for example
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.xfce.org: HTTP Error 404: Not Found (http://bugzilla.xfce.org/xml.cgi?id=8092)
<AlanBell> hi ToZ
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/toz cloak for ToZ please
<Fuchs> sure, done.  Congratulations, ToZ :)
<Fuchs> AlanBell: mind a short query?
<AlanBell> sure
<m4v> Unit193: can you make it a bug report? I can't look it and I will probably forget.
<Unit193> m4v: Crap, maybe I can bribe someone... :P
<Unit193> ToZ: Congrats!
<ToZ> Thanks everyone.
<bobweaver> Hello there I was looking at some logs here http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/01/   when I noticed that there is no log for my Loco Team was wondering if this is the right place to talk about this or could you point me to the correct place Thanks
<bobweaver> loco team is #ubuntu-us-ny
<Pici> bobweaver: You can email rt@ubuntu.com and request that your loco's channel be logged :)
<bobweaver> Thanks a bunch Pici :) have a good one
#ubuntu-irc 2013-06-24
<Niggar_Babar> hi
<Niggar_Babar> UBUNTU BUBUBUBUBUBUBUBUBBMNBUBNUBNBUBUBUBUNTU
<kokoye2007> hello all
<kokoye2007> who can help for ubuntu-cloak
<AlanBell> hi kokoye2007
<kokoye2007> yeah AlanBell
<AlanBell> are you an Ubuntu Member and what is your launchpad page?
<kokoye2007> ~kokoye2007
<kokoye2007> launchpad.net/~kokoye2007
<AlanBell> looks great kokoye2007
<kokoye2007> thx AlanBell
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/kokoye2007 cloak please
<kokoye2007> :)
 * IdleOne pokes jbroome 
<jbroome> IdleOne: kokoye2007 done!
<kokoye2007> thx AlanBell
<kokoye2007> next question jbroome and AlanBell
<jbroome> kokoye2007: it shows up when you ID to nickserv
<Pici> heh
<kokoye2007> AlanBell: can ask other question ? for LoCo Team irc bot and meeting record
<AlanBell> kokoye2007: ask away, but I am about to pop out
<kokoye2007> ok sir
<kokoye2007> who can help Loco team irc - meeting record and other bot
#ubuntu-irc 2013-06-26
<Unit193> Fuchs: Happy another-day-another-year birthday! :P
<Fuchs> Thanks <3
<hggdh> morning folks. We have the channel #ubuntu-br-offtopic available, but none of us (IRC/BR) have access to it (and the founder is MIA). How to deal with it?
<Pici> hggdh: Who needs to have access to it?
<hggdh> tiagoscd and myself, with standard full ops access; we will then manage it
<hggdh> Pici: sorry, please see my response above
<Pici> hggdh: yep. I saw.  Just trying to grab a freenode staffer.
 * hggdh goes grab some lunch
<Pici> hggdh: Done!
<hggdh> Pici: thank you very much
#ubuntu-irc 2013-06-27
<ubot5> In #ubuntuforums, leoquant said: !yeah, but this is no good bot...
<Pici> you're no good
<genii> Heh
<hggdh> IRCC -- good afternoon. Following on the revamp of the Brazilian IRC channels, we need some other channels reintegrated (currently under control of Freenode). Can I provide the list?
<Fuchs> holstein: as long as they are in the #ubuntu-* namespace: yes, then IRCC has to confirm that to staff (and tell them who to fflags up)
<Fuchs> err
<Fuchs> hggdh: as long as they are in the #ubuntu-* namespace: yes, then IRCC has to confirm that to staff (and tell them who to fflags up)
<Fuchs> sorry holstein, ignore me, I am too stupid for IRC
 * genii makes more coffee
<hggdh> Fuchs: yeah, they are all in the #ubuntu-br-* namespace
<Fuchs> then a list (with people to assign) should do, then one of the IRCC just needs to hand that to freenode stuff (sic)
<hggdh> IIRC: please give admin access of: #ubuntu-br-artwork, #ubuntu-br-ms, #ubuntu-br-pb, #ubuntu-br-pe, #ubuntu-br-pi, and #ubuntu-br-rr to hggdh (myself) and tiagoscd
<hggdh> there.
<holstein> Fuchs: no worries
#ubuntu-irc 2013-06-28
<hggdh> IIRC: please give admin access of: #ubuntu-br-artwork, #ubuntu-br-ms, #ubuntu-br-pb, #ubuntu-br-pe, #ubuntu-br-pi, and #ubuntu-br-rr to hggdh (myself) and tiagoscd
<IdleOne> hmm staff is going all CAPS. /me worries
<hggdh> iirc: please give admin access on : #ubuntu-br-artwork, #ubuntu-br-ms, #ubuntu-br-pb, #ubuntu-br-pe, #ubuntu-br-pi, and #ubuntu-br-rr to hggdh (myself) and tiagoscd
 * hggdh now tries with lower case ;-)
<AlanBell> :)
<AlanBell> hi hggdh
<AlanBell> so they all have just freenode-staff in the access list
<AlanBell> staff can we get ubuntuirccouncil added with a full christmas tree of lights to #ubuntu-br-artwork, #ubuntu-br-ms, #ubuntu-br-pb, #ubuntu-br-pe, #ubuntu-br-pi, and  #ubuntu-br-rr
<hggdh> AlanBell: Actually, one of them I cannot even see the access list
<hggdh> AlanBell: on #ubuntu-br-ms I get chanserv saying I am not authorised to see the access list
<FUCHS> that is because it is set to PRIVATE
<FUCHS> that doesn't really matter, since the Ubuntu GCs  (IRCC, in this case) has the right to claim anything in their namespace
<hggdh> nice :-)
<FUCHS> AlanBell: you might want to try #freenode or -gab instead, as people (read: erry) are more active there
<LjL> i will make a browser called Feuerfuchs and claim the name
<Fuchs> I will do things to your dead body in front of your children *nods*
 * LjL backs away
<Pricey> AlanBell: All done.
<hggdh> Pricey: in your debt
<hggdh> Pricey: but #ubuntu-br-ms is still private?
<Pricey> hggdh: Yes. I've just done what AlanBell's asked. 'ubuntuirccouncil' would be able to undo that if they wanted.
<hggdh> Pricey: ack, and thank you
<AlanBell> thanks Pricey
<Pricey> No probs.
<ubot5> In #ubuntuforums, tenstargrill said: ubot5: Error: "Please" is not a valid command.
<ubot5> In ubot5, tenstargrill said: Error: "Your" is not a valid command.
<darkxst> Hi, I am the technical lead for Ubuntu GNOME, can I get access to be able to change the channel topic on our IRC channel?
<IdleOne> darkxst: you are on the access list for #ubuntu-gnome, you should be able to op up and set the topic
<darkxst> IdleOne, Oh right, how do I "op up"?
<IdleOne> /msg chanserv help op
<IdleOne> so /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-gnome darkxst
<darkxst> IdleOne, great, thanks...
<IdleOne> anytime
<AlanBell> hggdh: you should have ops access to all those channels and -br-ms is not private now
<hggdh> AlanBell: thank you very much. A Q in sequence: I think the ubuntuirccouncil should be in all our channels, am I correct?
<IdleOne> it is recommeneded but not obligatory
<hggdh> does not hurt, and allow for the ircc to intervene if needed. OK. Will take care of it
#ubuntu-irc 2013-06-29
<hggdh> AlanBell: good morning (or afternoon, in you case). I need +ARfiortv for myself on #ubuntu-br-ms, #ubuntu-br-pb, #ubuntu-br-pe, #ubuntu-br-pi, #ubuntu-br-rr, e #ubuntu-br-artwork (you gave me +Aiortv only)
<hggdh> AlanBell: for the record, there are two really active admins for the #ubuntu-br-* namespace: myself and tiagoscd. Both of us need admin, not oper, access
<AlanBell> ok hggdh I will sort that when I am on a computer
<bazhang> whats up
<prp-e> Hi ,
<bazhang> hi
<prp-e> bazhang, I want to report about Iranian ubuntu loco team.
<bazhang> #ubuntu-ir ?
<prp-e> Yes. But about forums, IRC and wiki.
<bazhang> this is for irc only
<bazhang> you 'd have to contact the forum moderators for forums
<prp-e> Oh ! How can I report abuse? Iranian LoCo (forums) moderators start harming users.
<bazhang> prp-e, you did mention irc
<prp-e> They tweet all of users post and pms.
<bazhang> the forums?
<prp-e> YES.
<IdleOne> link?
<bazhang> have you contacted the admins for ir forums?
<prp-e> bazhang, Yes, but they don't understand us.
<prp-e> IdleOne, please check user @danialbehzadi on twitter.
<IdleOne> is he a forum moderator?
<prp-e> YES.
<prp-e> I know, Choosing him as moderator is the greatest mistake in Iranian community :|
<IdleOne> Have you tried emailing the Forums Council about this?
<IdleOne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ForumCouncil
<prp-e> Oh Thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> make sure you are specific about the exact complaints / issues you are having and give them as much detail as possible.
<prp-e> ok
#ubuntu-irc 2013-06-30
<AlanBell> hggdh: flags should be sorted now
<IdleOne> Congrats on finally getting membership m4v!!!
<hggdh> AlanBell: thank you
<hggdh> AlanBell: sorry, I missed #ubuntu-br-pe -- please reset my perms there as admin
<m4v> IdleOne: thanks :)
<m4v> also, thanks IRCC.
#ubuntu-irc 2014-06-24
<xnox> any ops around? there is intense swearing and abuse on a non-ubuntu irc channel for my upstream project.
<xnox> and our usual op for the channel is not around.
<holstein> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<Fuchs> how exactly could they help in a non-ubuntu channel?
<Fuchs> if *!*@freenode/staff/*  is on the access list, you can poke staff in #freenode
<holstein> xnox: you could try the freenode channel/s
<Fuchs> else poke someone on said access list
<Fuchs> for said access list:  /msg chanserv access #yourchannel list
#ubuntu-irc 2014-06-25
<jose> hello, is there a possibility to reconnect ubot2?
<ubot5> ogra_ called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<tsimpson> jpds: ping (re ubot2)
<jose> Pici: ping
#ubuntu-irc 2014-06-29
<Korkel> Can I get an unban from #ubuntu-nl
#ubuntu-irc 2015-06-25
<MooDoo> hello all
<Unit193> Howdy.
<MooDoo> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2016-06-27
<MooDoo> morning all
<pavlushka> #ubuntu-mate used to have the ubuntulog_ bot which is missing now.
<dax> pavlushka: ubuntulog is handled by Canonical, try #canonical-sysadmin and rt@ubuntu.com
<pavlushka> dax: copy that,thanks
<k1l> there was some issue with that bot. it even got lost for #ubuntu
<elky> it sometimes happens with netsplits
<elky> currently we have 2 of them though, so yay?
<dax> noting that it's just a normal IRC client with logging enabled, so anything that can happen to them can happen to it ;)
<Unit193> Specifically, getting stuck in +j.
<dax> should have infra add one of those stupid auto-rejoin scripts on it that'll keep trying if they can't get in
<dax> what could possibly go wrong
#ubuntu-irc 2016-06-28
<MooDoo> morning
<Mikaela> setup.py:247: DeprecationWarning: Running Limnoria on Python older than 2.7.9 is not recommended because it does not support SSL certificate verification. For more informations, see: <http://doc.supybot.aperio.fr/en/latest/use/security.html#ssl-python-versions>
<Mikaela> wishes meetingology, is there any better place I should worry about this than https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/1531427 where I think no one who should see it isn't seeing it? at least it seems nothing is happening
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1531427 in Ubuntu IRC Bots "meetingology should start supporting Python 3" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Pici> I don't know about meetingology, but its on my todo list to rewrite the main ubottu plugins for python3 and limnoria
<Unit193> Mikaela: Try submitting a merge proposal instead.
<Mikaela> that sadly goes over my abilities
<Unit193> Pici: FWIW, there's still that branch of the bt (or encyclopedia?) from funky that at least uses sqlite3.
<Pici> Unit193: indeed
<funkyHat> hahar you didn't manage to escape my highlight, Unit193
<funkyHat> I think that branch (as well as the active branch) has a number of SQL injection vulnerabilities, which should probably be fixed :)
<Pici> It doesn't help that the data in the current sqlite database is a bit garbage.
<Fuchs> Pici: we are a bit waiting on that
<Unit193> funkyHat: Hah, well can't win 'em all? :P
<Fuchs> Pici: so: good luck ♥  (the bot rewrite)
<funkyHat> Pici: let me know if you'd like help porting to Python 3
#ubuntu-irc 2016-06-30
<Unit193> !logs ~= s/http/https/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Unit193
<genii> Kilos: Whoops, thought it was in this channel!
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i dont mind lots of cyber coffee
<genii> Kilos: I usually idle in #freenode , if here's some spammer or troublemaker making the rounds you usually hear about it in there first so you can be ready if they enter *buntu spaces
<Kilos> clever
<genii> Or network problems of some kind, etc
<Kilos> tell that guy on freenode Bitteschön
<genii> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2016-07-01
<niemeyer> Hello
<niemeyer> I'd like to get mup into the #snappy channel for some more proactive bug reporting and additional resource linkage (GH pull requests, etc)
<niemeyer> Can we get the bug linking feature of ubottu disabled there?
<niemeyer> So they don't fight with each other and we don't get multiple reports for the same bug/issue mentions
<niemeyer> ?
<hggdh> Pici: ^
<Pici> niemeyer: sure. I'll disale bug snarfing there.
<niemeyer> Pici: Thanks!
<niemeyer> Pici: I'm not sure if they might have other reasons to fight.. I guess we'll soon find out :)
<Pici> niemeyer: disabled, let me know if you need me to fiddle with it anymore.
<niemeyer> Pici: Let me ask mup to join and let's see how they play out
#ubuntu-irc 2017-07-02
<Flohack> Good Eve
<Flohack> I got a request concerning the #ubuntu-touch channel
<Flohack> popey and I came up with the idea to redirect this channel to #ubports since there is no ubuntu touch interest any more in Canonical
<Flohack> This was also endorsed by k11_, but now we are not sure how to proceed.
<Flohack> So he mentioned I should show up here and ask for this redirection. The remaining users will benefit from being redirected on our ubports channel
<Flohack> You can find our conversation here: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/05/31/%23ubuntu-touch.html
<Flohack> On our side plz contact mariogrip in #ubports for the details of the redirection
<Unit193> One would have to request the bots be removed first, so they don't follow the redirect (or rejoin on restart), then the redirect could be set.  I personally see no reason not to redirect if it has been ACK'd by popey/Ubuntu touch people and the other side of the redirect.
<Flohack> Oki nice
<Unit193> popey: Will you make the request to rt@ to remove ubuntulog?
<Flohack> That would be nice, if it can be handled from your side. I am IRC noob and ... yes ^^
<Unit193> (I'm going to wait for a response from popey either way, first.)
<Flohack> Yeah sure no worries. I will check back in the next days
<popey> done
<popey> (sent rt)
<Unit193> Flohack: FYI, I'll either need to be OP'd in order to set the redirect, or the channel has to accept forwards.
<Flohack> Ok let me see, here in Europe it is late, we might not get that set up now
<popey> 104016 is the rt number
<Flohack> So Im off for today, I ping back when we got you Opped
<elky> i note that the channel will then be outside the definition of our namespace agreement with freenode and we will probably be less able to help in the future
<elky> if that's ok with you guys then i see no problem with this
<Flohack> What exactly does that mein
<Unit193> Flohack: That means that the namespace wouldn't be under our control, and management would be up to you.
<elky> Flohack: the group contacts for ubuntu have control of #ubuntu* #kubuntu* #edubuntu* etc. We don't have control of the #ub* namespace
<Unit193> Eg, even if you get spammers that try to join via #ubuntu-touch.
<Flohack> Yeah Isee. Well currently there is discussion about our future relationship with Canonical and Ubuntu, and lets see what comes up there. I can hardly ask for being under the Ubuntu hat if we for example would not be able to use the name Ubuntu Touch. But if we get that allowance, we can again discuss whats about that channel. For the moment that means: No problem, we could handle mgmt of the...
<Flohack> ...channel ourselves
<elky> just making sure that you were aware we'll be slightly less useful :)
<Unit193> It amuses me that people I associate with KDE/Kubuntu are on the ACL. :)
<Flohack> Yes its a shame that these things have to happen. But I see still a lot people asking questions in ubuntu-touch, and in ubports we have a bridge to Telegram, where we can help them much better
<Flohack> So good night now =)
#ubuntu-irc 2019-06-24
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !popos is <alias> derivatives
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !gnewsense is <deleted><alias> derivatives
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !linuxmce is <deleted><alias> derivatives
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotus|H3X said: !journalctl is <reply> journalctl is a command for viewing logs collected by systemd-journald. E.g. "journalctl -f" reports system messages as they are logged until you press Ctrl+C. See the journalctl(1) !man page for other options.
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !mce is <deleted><alias> derivatives
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !backtrack is <deleted><alias> derivatives
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !notunity disunited is <deleted> <reply> Since Ubuntu 11.10, !Unity is the default desktop in Ubuntu. For the !GNOME 3 desktop, install "gnome-shell". For !MATE, the continuation of GNOME 2, install "mate-desktop". For GNOME Flashback, install "gnome-session-flashback". Also see !flavors.
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !disunited is <deleted><alias> notunity
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !gnome2 is <deleted><reply> The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !budgie is <reply> Ubuntu Budgie is an official Ubuntu !flavor providing the Budgie desktop environment which focuses on simplicity and elegance. Please /join #ubuntu-budgie and visit https://ubuntubudgie.org for more info.
#ubuntu-irc 2019-06-25
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, blackflow said: !32bit is <reply> For information about the future of support for i386 packages in Ubuntu 19.10 Eoan Ermine and onward, please read the following official statement: https://ubuntu.com/blog/statement-on-32-bit-i386-packages-for-ubuntu-19-10-and-20-04-lts . Note this applies only to i386 (Intel/AMD) builds, not other 32-bit architectures like arm.
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !32bit is <reply> For information about the future of support for i386 packages in Ubuntu 19.10 Eoan Ermine and onward, please read the following official statement: https://ubuntu.com/blog/statement-on-32-bit-i386-packages-for-ubuntu-19-10-and-20-04-lts . Note this applies only to i386 (Intel/AMD) builds, not other 32-bit architectures like arm.
<dax> !32bit
<ubottu> Starting with Ubuntu 19.10 Eoan Ermine, i386 packages are no longer built or supported. For more info about this decision and how to treat situations where running 32-bit applications is required, please consult https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/i386-architecture-will-be-dropped-starting-with-eoan-ubuntu-19-10/11263
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !journalctl is <reply> journalctl is a command for viewing logs collected by systemd-journald. E.g. "journalctl -f" reports system messages as they are logged until you press Ctrl+C. See the journalctl(1) !man page for other options.
<dax> i'm honestly inclined to just do !no, 32bit is <reply> Statement on 32-bit i386 packages for Ubuntu 19.10 and 20.04 LTS - https://ubuntu.com/blog/statement-on-32-bit-i386-packages-for-ubuntu-19-10-and-20-04-lts
<dax> no sense worrying about the wording while they're still clarifying their plans repeatedly
<hggdh> dax: +1
#ubuntu-irc 2019-06-28
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !wayland is <reply> Wayland is a display server protocol (an alternative to X11) and library. Unlike Xorg, Wayland provides no central server component, but desktop environments' compositors make use of it (e.g. mutter, kwin, weston). For more info, see https://wayland.freedesktop.org and !xwayland
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !xwayland is <reply> XWayland is an X server which allows for running classic X11 applications on top of !Wayland. It can be installed side by side with xserver-xorg, and enables switching between classic X and XWayland sessions upon graphical login.
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lordcirth said: !lxc is LXC containers can be used to run isolated Linux systems with less overhead than a VM. https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxc.html
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lordcirth said: !lxd is a tool for more easily managing !lxc containers. https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxd.html
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lordcirth said: !luks is The Linux Unified Key System (LUKS) is the method used for Full Disk Encryption (FDE) in the Ubuntu installer. It can also be configured using cryptsetup. See also !tomb
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lordcirth said: !tomb is 'tomb' is a user-friendly wrapper for !luks encryption. It allows making encrypted volumes as portable files, and panic-button functionality - 'tomb slam'
<tomreyn> hi everyone. in case you happen to have some spare time this weekend and are okay with spending it on this - these factoid edit requests (from the past week or two) haven't been handled, yet (and would probably be lost if not listed here): https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CKYGhN3cfv/
